# 027 gauge track radius sizes



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I have my old Lionel 027 train setup around the tree and it has the track that makes the sharpest turns, two sections make a 90 degree turn and I know there are also available a wider turn that will also make a 90 degree turn with just two sections but it is longer and has 5 or 6 ties. What is that called and I want to buy 8 pieces of it, just a tad too much throttle and off the track goes the Loco and it also speeds up and slows down on it's own.
Some help here will be appreciated??????? please


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I thought all O27 had 27" dia. curves. If you graduate to O gauge, then you have your choice of 31,36,42,54,&72" circles. Your loco will run on o gauge, but your o27 track will not directly mate to o gauge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Sure thing, there are several sizes of O27-profile track: O34 (not produced since the early 1970s), O42, O54, and O72 (not produced since about 2005).

What you're looking for sounds like O34, which isn't especially rare, but not many people know what it is so it's not the easiest to find. To identify it on Ebay or at train shows, look for track with five black ties on it.

O42 uses 3 pieces to make a 90-degree turn, and O54 and O72 use 4. Those varieties have 3 brown ties like regular O27 track does.

Note: I use all of the above except for O72 on my own layout. I missed out on the O72.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

There is several ads on ebay for marx 027 track with wide curves and the picture show 5 ties per piece will that work on my straight track?


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes it will. Sounds like you found exactly what you're looking for. The O34 track was made by Marx.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

So if I understand correctly Marx track and Lionel track and completely interchangeable


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Try putting a piece of straight track in between the 2 027 curves. This will lengthen out the curve. 

As far as speeding up and slowing down, I assume the track is clean and properly connected.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

You can get O27 track in 42" diameter size. If it's just for around the tree Maybe a loop of 36 or 48" FasTrack is the way to go?


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Bkubiak said:


> So if I understand correctly Marx track and Lionel track and completely interchangeable


Yes, Marx and Lionel O27-profile track are 100% interchangeable. I mix and match the two at will. I have a mixture of Marx, Lionel, and K-Line track on my layout, with no issues.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Dave Sams said:


> Try putting a piece of straight track in between the 2 027 curves. This will lengthen out the curve.


I was going to recommend this too. It's a cheap and easy way to get a less severe curve.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you saying this will allow loco's designed for larger radii to run on a smaller curve? Given the arc length of an O27 or O31 curve, in relation to the length of most loco's, I'd be surprised if this would help with that issue.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, adding straights between the curves will allow larger locomotives to run. Obviously, how much is dependent on the specific locomotives.

I've run stuff rated for 054 curves on O36 Fastrack with a straight 10" section between the two curves on a 90 degree turn. They don't have a prayer of making it without the 10" straight.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Interesting! I'm going to have to try my big Hudson 763E on my son's o36 fastrack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

